# Fracino Cherub vs La Scala Butterfly



## crlbt (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi. I'm thinking to upgrade my Gaggia Classic. My first choice was Fracino Cherub, but suddenly I found this one on ebay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/La-Scala-Butterfly-Cappuccino-Machine-Professional-Tested-and-Working-/112139579262?hash=item1a1c0a2f7e:g:vKwAAOSwTA9X3VRz

Does anyone know anything about this machine? It's HX and has E61 group and probably over 15 years old.

So what would be a better buy, this one from ebay or slightly used (if I can find one at all) Cherub?

Thanks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's well old and there are a few things to think about.

1.* It's VERY expensive for a machine that age.*..I know where you soon may be able to get a perfectly working Dual Boiler Alex Duetto, less than half this machines age for £700 ish..,..and always used on RO bicarb treated water, 1 owner from new. Well you won't because I don't think they will post, but it makes the point.

2. What does "professional tested mean". What exactly have they done

3. What water was the machine used with (bad water kills machines), regular heavy descaling is not a desirable thing

4. If it was PAT tested where was it used. Home use machines are not usually PAT tested

5. Unlikely the seller knows the history of the machine and was probably not the owner from new, just look at their ebay shop and sport highest price first!

6. As for tested and working, again do you trust them to test it and state it's working?

So my advice stay clear, they are not even that fantastic a machine and from that vintage, especially so. Note they don't mention refurb, or maintenance at all do they!


----------



## crlbt (Jan 1, 2015)

I agree, these are good points, thanks.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

A London origin machine that vintage will have suffered from hard water / multiple descales.

La Scala Butterfly machines use standard E61 lever heads with all the usual internal pumps, valves etc...so easy to repair & maintain.


----------



## crlbt (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks. Is it theoretically possible to buy a better used E61 HX machine for about £500 than that La Scala?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes I recently picked up Fracino heavenly for half that


----------



## doru (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm also on the look out for a Fracino...Classico looks really nice with them wooden handles


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

......can do you a great deal on a new Cherub or Classico


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

doru said:


> I'm also on the look out for a Fracino...Classico looks really nice with them wooden handles


Might be selling my Heavenly soon...


----------



## doru (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm listening coffeebean


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

doru said:


> I'm listening coffeebean


careful, you will hear the wheels of his Van pulling up outside your house


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Classico £850 delivered for Forum members


----------



## doru (Sep 27, 2016)

Let me run it by my other half and will get back to you


----------



## doru (Sep 27, 2016)

But I wouldn't mind a SH-one either as long as it's not totally abused and the price is right


----------

